# Winchelsea caves..Dover



## Mikeymutt (Aug 24, 2018)

Visited a few deep level shelters lately with man gone wrong.thanks to gromr for the tip odds,much appreciated.this was a bit different to the other tunnels we have been in as its part caves built next to a quarry.which is still in use and you could virtually walk into it from the rear tunnels.the layout is similar to other deep level shelters with parrallel tunnels.the tunnels were first bored out in the First World War to test am chine for boring out tunnels on the western front.it was planned to be used with the intention to protect locals from the zepplin attacks,but never actually saw any use.then later on in the Second World War,and could house 1,350 people.


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 24, 2018)

Really well lit shots man. Those chairs are so weird aren’t they?!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 24, 2018)

Brewtal said:


> Really well lit shots man. Those chairs are so weird aren’t they?!



Cheers mate..the chairs were so surreal just hanging there


----------



## smiler (Aug 24, 2018)

Thems darn good pics, Proper Job Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 25, 2018)

Very nice Mickey, those tunnels look like a maze. But - those chairs??? I did wonder what they were at first until I took a second look.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 26, 2018)

Really well shot set Mikey. There's so many shades of grey there.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 31, 2018)

Thank you all.god knows when the chairs were put up there.lpook like they have been up there a while


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 31, 2018)

Love the lighting and processing mikey...me finks mine will just stay on the hd now unless I get a revisit and have another attempt lol


----------

